# dart frogs arrived



## mike mc (Nov 27, 2006)

finally got them this morning heres some pics of them settling in,pics are not very clear sorry


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

thanks for rubbing it in.

They're looking great


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

they're lovely, where did you get them from?


----------



## mike mc (Nov 27, 2006)

basky said:


> they're lovely, where did you get them from?


 
these were the last pair on there Dartfrog - Everything for the Amphibian Keeper once they have settled in they should breed immediatley.so i will be selling some froglets


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

oh brillaint good luck


----------



## BELIAL (Nov 10, 2006)

really got to get me some!!


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

Aw i love the blues. Good luck with the froglets, they look so unreal!


----------



## mike mc (Nov 27, 2006)

BELIAL said:


> really got to get me some!!


well mate if i sucessfully breed them i will do em at discount to forum members who want some, i paid 50 each for them but will sort a good rate out for yous,,so fingers crossed


----------



## Kenorsanc (Dec 10, 2006)

Cool put me down for some when you breed em.


----------



## mike mc (Nov 27, 2006)

Kenorsanc said:


> Cool put me down for some when you breed em.


 
no probs mate just gotta let them settle in now and let nature run its course:lol2:


----------



## matt020593 (Oct 10, 2006)

what size viv are they in?


----------



## mike mc (Nov 27, 2006)

they are in an 45x45x45 with all live plants


----------



## Kenorsanc (Dec 10, 2006)

Is it fairly easy to breed them then. Also can you tell the difference between the sexes.


----------



## mike mc (Nov 27, 2006)

Kenorsanc said:


> Is it fairly easy to breed them then. Also can you tell the difference between the sexes.


once they are established in their surroundings just leave them to it,i bought a sexed pair so dont know about sexing them


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

i'll have some for sure


----------



## mador (Nov 8, 2006)

hmm, perhaps a little mood music-barry white and the light out may help get the in the mood :flrt:


----------



## DaveM (Oct 18, 2006)

I love dart frogs they are one of the very few amohibs that interest me, lol and yours look gorgouse (I like the red ones personally but blue are equally nice lol)


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

nice set up+rogs, what background have you used? looks good looks like some sort of spaghum moss stuff..


----------



## BELIAL (Nov 10, 2006)

from what i have read it looked kinda complicated to breed dart frogs! they talked about seperate containers and you have to have neutral PH or as close as? 
if you are successful though i will have some off ya..they are great!


----------



## mike mc (Nov 27, 2006)

snakelover said:


> nice set up+rogs, what background have you used? looks good looks like some sort of spaghum moss stuff..


 
its coco back ground


----------



## mike mc (Nov 27, 2006)

BELIAL said:


> from what i have read it looked kinda complicated to breed dart frogs! they talked about seperate containers and you have to have neutral PH or as close as?
> if you are successful though i will have some off ya..they are great!


 
it depends on the species you are trying to breed,mine are relativeley easy compared to others.these are from costa rica where the humidity,temp and rainfall is consistent year round so you dont have to do any thing special apart from providing a spawning hut which you can see mine coming out of in the pics,its basically got a petri dish in there full of water,this is where they should lay the eggs once settled,then you rear the tadpoles seperate in little tubs they have 10 at a time roughly.you can buy special tadpole additive to get the ph spot on and keep all the containers on a heat mat on a stat to the required temp.the guy i bought them off said once settled they will breed on their own accord


----------



## BELIAL (Nov 10, 2006)

thats cool..was looking at some bumblebees the other day bit yellow for me!!
didn't realise you could get an additive that's cool, makes sense though..if you fill the bromeliad with water would they lay in that? know they do i the wild....that would be interesting to try...hmmm..might have to go look at some caresheets a bit more!!


----------



## mike mc (Nov 27, 2006)

ive got lots of broms in my tank so its down to the frog where they will lay,but they say provide a spawning house.have you checked out Dartfrog - Everything for the Amphibian Keeper this is where i got mine from,if you go to the new products page the additive product is there for the tadpoles


----------



## mad4frogs (Aug 8, 2006)

hiya, just a couple of pointers as you appear to be new to darts.
Does your viv have a water bowl/pond? as cant see one in there. Also dont rely on the hydrometers/thermometers you have in your viv. If your getting into keeping and especially breeding invest in digital ones etc as these ones are not always true readings.
Also nice viv but a little sparce on the plant front. They will feel far more settled with more foliage to hide under on both the ground and the walls.
Just a few tips for a happier frog


----------



## mike mc (Nov 27, 2006)

mad4frogs said:


> hiya, just a couple of pointers as you appear to be new to darts.
> Does your viv have a water bowl/pond? as cant see one in there. Also dont rely on the hydrometers/thermometers you have in your viv. If your getting into keeping and especially breeding invest in digital ones etc as these ones are not always true readings.
> Also nice viv but a little sparce on the plant front. They will feel far more settled with more foliage to hide under on both the ground and the walls.
> Just a few tips for a happier frog


 
yes mate ofcourse theres a water dish,since the pics ive bought more broms,cheers for the advice thou


----------



## dtaylor21184 (Dec 18, 2006)

i want some i love blue dart frogs. there gorgeous bet your pleased with them


----------



## mike mc (Nov 27, 2006)

yea they are one of my faves:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## dtaylor21184 (Dec 18, 2006)

are they easy to care for


----------



## mike mc (Nov 27, 2006)

despite what people say,YES.as long as you keep the humidity right and temps spot on,and supply a constant supply of tiny crickets,fruit flys.they are fine.i dont know why people say they are so specialized


----------



## Crysta (Feb 11, 2007)

Very beautiful! How did you make the background?
-As in..how was it pasted..and..were did you get the supplys.
It looks so beautiful! 
Very good work,

Crysta


----------



## mike mc (Nov 27, 2006)

the back ground is coco back ground from cornishcrispa.com,its just siliconed on with aquarium sealent,all accesories was bought at Dartfrog - Everything for the Amphibian Keeper including the frogs


----------



## mike mc (Nov 27, 2006)

the back ground is coco back ground from cornishcrispa.com,its just siliconed on with aquarium sealent,all accesories was bought at Dartfrog - Everything for the Amphibian Keeper including the frogs


----------



## Crysta (Feb 11, 2007)

Thank you very much for the quick response, I will be looking into that stuff for supplies!

Crysta


----------



## mike mc (Nov 27, 2006)

Crysta said:


> Thank you very much for the quick response, I will be looking into that stuff for supplies!
> 
> Crysta


 
no probs,good luck if your thinking of setting up a dart frog viv,if you need any help let me know


----------



## Crysta (Feb 11, 2007)

Nope, not dart frogs, blue spotted salamanders. A. laterale.
This is what I have for the viv. right now









4 salamanders, in a ten g. Good size for things that don't move around much.

I'd like to get a nice background, add some nice plants and stuff too.

Crysta


----------



## boxer2quick (Feb 21, 2007)

They look cool mate,really interesting.when you do get them breeding,how tadpoles are you likely to get?


----------



## mike mc (Nov 27, 2006)

boxer2quick said:


> They look cool mate,really interesting.when you do get them breeding,how tadpoles are you likely to get?


 
not many per breeding,7-10 is average


----------

